# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  البارودي يرثي زوجه (شرح وتحليل) - منقول-.

## بلقاسم بن عودة

البارودي يرثي زوجه (شرح وتحليل) http://www.4shared.com/get/TB__lYFC/___online.html

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

للأسف الرابط لا يعمل 
هل من رابط جديد وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## بلقاسم بن عودة

تصحيحا للرابط فهذا هو الرابط الجديد.

http://www.4shared.com/********/YEE26PLw/___2.html

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
الشيء نفسه لا يعمل

----------


## بلقاسم بن عودة

أعانك الله جرب الآن فإنه يعمل وقد تمكنت الساعة من تنزيل الملف ،والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هذه القصيدة فيها اعتراض على القدر ومخالفات شرعية على ما أذكر

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

يبقى كلامك من باب الظن حتى تتيقن فتذكر ما تنقمه على القصيدة .
والعجيب أن الشاعر - رحمه الله رحمة واسعة - قال في نفس القصيدة :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ( لكنها الأقدار ليس بناجعٍ * فيها سوى التسليمِ والإخلاد )
ما يجعل كلامك يذهب أدراج الرياح !! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن بديع قوله فيها - برد الله مضجعه - :
( كل امرئٍ يومًا ملاقٍ ربَّه * والناسُ في الدنيا على ميعادِ
وكفى بعادية الحوادث منذرًا * للغافلين ؛ لو اكتفوْا بعوادي )
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أيضًا :
( تَعَسَ امْرُؤٌ نَسِيَ الْمَعَادَ وَمَا دَرَى * أَنَّ الْمَنُونَ إِلَيْهِ بِالْمِرْصَادِ
فَاسْتَهْدِ يَا مَحْمُودُ رَبَّكَ وَالْتَمِسْ * مِنْهُ الْمَعُونَةَ فَهْوَ نِعْمَ الْهَادِي
وَاسْأَلْهُ مَغْفِرَةً لِمَنْ حَلَّ الثَّرَى * بِالأَمْسِ فَهْوَ مُجِيبُ كُل مُنَادِي )

والبارودي - رحمه الله - أمير الشعراء، وهو باعث شعر العرب بعد موته، ومن شعره ما جرى مجرى الأمثال - بشهادة علماء هذا الفن - .
لا أعني عصمته وسلامة شعره من المآخذ، ولكن الجانب الإسلامي قويٌّ عنده، فعلى من ينقده فهم موضع الانتقاد قبل الحكم .
والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الأخ الفاضل المكى :
أنا لم أذكر كلامى بصيغة الجزم وإنما أردت أن ألفت النظر إلى الأخطاء في القصيدة ليبحث من أراد لأن العهد بما ذكرته بعيد منذ ما يقرب من ثلاثين عاماً .
وما ذكرتَه لا اعتراض عليه ولكنى أذكر هذه الأبيات له في نفس القصيدة
يا دهــرُ! فيم فجعتني بحليلةٍ كانت خُـــلاصةَ عُـدتي وعَتَادِي
إنْ كنْتَ لم ترحمْ ضنايَ لبعدِها أفَـــلا رحمْتَ من الأسى أولادِي
وهذه ما كان ينبغى لشاعر في مكانته أن ينطق بها ولكن نحسن الظن به ونعذره ووقانا الله جميعاً مثل هذا الفراق للحبيبة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وبحثت في الشبكة فوجدت الأبيات كالتالى:
يا دهــرُ! فيم فجعتني بحليلةٍ كانت خُـــلاصةَ عُـدتي وعَتَادِي
إنْ كنْتَ لم ترحمْ ضنايَ لبعدِها أفَـــلا رحمْتَ من الأسى أولادِي
لو كان هذا الدهرُ يقبل فديةً بالنفسِ عنكِ؛ لكنتُ أولَ فادِي
أو كان يرهبُ صولةً من فاتكٍ لفعلتُ فِعْلَ الحارثِ بنِ عُبـــاِد
غفر الله لنا وله

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

لما قرأت القصيدة علمتُ أنك ستورد ما أوردتَه هنا ! .
فقوله :
( يا دهــرُ ! فيم فجعتني بحليلةٍ  *  كانت خُـــلاصةَ عُـدتي وعَتَادِي
إنْ كنْتَ لم ترحمْ ضنايَ لبعدِها  *  أفَـــلا رحمْتَ من الأسى أولادِي )
لا تسخط فيه .
---
وقوله :
( لو كان هذا الدهرُ يقبل فديةً  *  بالنفسِ عنكِ؛ لكنتُ أولَ فادِي
أو كان يرهبُ صولةً من فاتكٍ  *  لفعلتُ فِعْلَ الحارثِ بنِ عُبـــاِد )
لا محظور فيه، وهذه جادة مسلوكة في الرثاء .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> للأسف الرابط لا يعمل 
> هل من رابط جديد وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


تفضـل أخي:
http://www.4shared.com/get/YEE26PLw/___2.html

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

قال الباروديُّ في مقدمة الديوان: (وقد يقف الناظر في ديواني هذا على أبيات قلتها في شكوى الزمان، فيظن بي سوءًا من غير روية يجيلها، ولا عذرة يستبينها، فإني إن ذكرتُ الدهرَ، فلإنما أقصد به العالم الأرضي لكونه فيه، من قبيل ذكر الشيء باسمِ غيره لمجاورته إياه، كقوله تعال: واسألِ القرية أي: أهلَ القرية، وكما قال أبو كَبير عامر بن حُليس الهذلي:
عجبتُ لسعيِ الدهرِ بيني وبينها * فلما انقضى ما بيننا سكن الدهرُ
فإنه أراد بسعي الدهر سعي أهل الدهر بالنمائم والوشايات، فلما انقضى ما كان بينهما من الوصل، سكنوا وتركوا السعاية، ولهذا أمثلة كثيرة.) اهـ
ومثله قول أبي عبيد البكريّ:
وما زال هذا الدهرُ يلحنُ في الورى * فيرفع مجرورًا ويخفضُ مبتدا
ومن لم يحط بالناس علـمًا فإنـني * بلوتُهمُ شتَّى مسودًا وسيِّـدا

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

أحسنت يا أبا بكر المحلي .

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

الشعر قائم على التخييل كما هو معروف فلا بد من اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار حين محاكمة قائله

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الأخوة الكرام
نحن لا نحاكم الشاعر رحمه الله لكن ببساطة ينبغى أن نحكم على الشعر أو أي قول بميزان الشرع وأوامره ونواهيه
وليس للشعر ميزان خاص ولا استثناء من حيث موافقته للشرع من عدمه ... نعم قد يعذر قائله لأسباب شتى لكن ينبغى التعقيب على كلامه والتنبيه على ما فيه.
وأبسط كلام لو حدث فيه نوع مخالفة  ولو عير مقصود معناها المتبادر إلى الذهن يتم التنبيه عليها كقولهم ما شاء الله وشئت رغم أن قائلها -ربما في بعض الأحيان-لا يقصد المساواة إلا أن الشرع نبه عليها كذلك ما قاله البارودى رحمه الله في حكايته وكلامه للدهر.

----------


## أسـامة

أحسنت أبا محمد.
أيها الفضلاء
القدر أحد أركان الإيمان الستة. من هذا المنطلق أعيدوا النظر! وهذا مقام عظيم! مقام أساس الإيمان وأركانه. له أن يرثي زوجه مع التسليم بالقدر. والمخالفة واضحة لا تحتاج توضيح.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.



> يا دهــرُ! فيم فجعتني بحليلةٍ كانت خُـــلاصةَ عُـدتي وعَتَادِي
> إنْ كنْتَ لم ترحمْ ضنايَ لبعدِها أفَـــلا رحمْتَ من الأسى أولادِي


قد قدّمَ الرجل عذرَه، وقوله هذا يحتمِلُ أهل الدهر، وتفجيعهم إياه بالحسـد والضغينة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

> الشعر قائم على التخييل كما هو معروف فلا بد من اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار حين محاكمة قائله


وهذا لا يبرر استغلال ذلك للاتيان بما ظاهره مناف للعقيدة الاسلامية وان صح اعتماد التخييل في موارد اخرى  فاقتضى التنبيه مني

----------

